# Olympic Travel - It's doing my head in!



## Sussexbythesea (27 June 2012)

I travel to London fairly regularly but the routes suggested on the Olympic planner are doing my head in - seemingly making it very complicated. Maybe too many choices!

I also can't work out by what time I should arrive in London. I think it's says arrive at venue around 2 hrs before? but somewhere else it says allow 2 hours to get across london so I think I would need to arrive in London 4 hours before the start. This would be about 8.30am. Direct to London Bridge is around 1hr35 so easily doable. 

If I buy a olympic train travel ticket using National Rail do you know if you have to stick to the train time you select? Usually it's one price if you arrive in London before 10 but tickets don't restrict which train you use or which London Station you get off at. Victoria, LB Vauxhall, Waterloo are all potential options for me.

Should I go by train only or use riverbus argghh! I just can't decide  

Doesn't help that I haven't got the tickets yet!

Am I making this unessarily complicated? Help me!


----------



## typekitty (27 June 2012)

I'd give it as much time as possible - I gave up on public transport getting to the London Marathon... That was from London Bridge towards Greenwich. 4 trains went by and I was still about 5 people back from the carriage. I gave up and just walked to Tower Bridge!

So yes, I would definitely give it 2 hours to get to the actual venue, and then allow an extra 2 hours for security checks and the like.


----------



## armchair_rider (27 June 2012)

Well i'm planning on allowing 4 hours from Paddington (not that i've actually started to work out the details of my games travel yet - very naughty). The whole thing does depend on which London Terminus you arrive at, some are obviously closer than others, Waterloo or LB would probably be your best bets. I also would try and get on a tarin to Greenwich at it's starting station rather than relying on squeezing onto it later


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (28 June 2012)

SBTS  - sounds like we are going up from the same/similar place. I'm planning on a normal train to London Bridge (from first station on the line ) and then I was planning to tube or taxi it. All in all I'm going up on 4 days to Greenwich so will see how I get on the first day and change plans accordingly. 

Where are you going up from ? I'm guessing the Greenwich people will be easy to spot amongst the commuters.......not many wear the 'horsey people day out' uniform  to go to the office - spot the Dubarry or Toggi boots me thinks!


----------



## tiggs (28 June 2012)

Train tickets are valid for any time that day, we are going by riverboat as you are guaranteed a time , but I don't know how many places are left.


----------



## Sleighfarer (28 June 2012)

Would second going to Charing Cross - more chance of getting on a train.


----------



## Gorgeous George (28 June 2012)

I live in Essex and commute into London every day so I can luckily use my season ticket. I am planning to get off at Stratford and then get the DLR to Greenwich, I am expecting it to be shockingly busy. My plan if it all goes horribly wrong is to walk the 6miles to Greenwich  tiring, but better than missing it!

I've noticed that gates open 2 hrs prior to an event starting, but for xc day (which I'm going to ) it is 4 hrs before. I just wish my ticket would arrive!


----------



## Tillypup (28 June 2012)

Gorgeous George said:



			I live in Essex and commute into London every day so I can luckily use my season ticket. I am planning to get off at Stratford and then get the DLR to Greenwich, I am expecting it to be shockingly busy. My plan if it all goes horribly wrong is to walk the 6miles to Greenwich  tiring, but better than missing it!

I've noticed that gates open 2 hrs prior to an event starting, but for xc day (which I'm going to ) it is 4 hrs before. I just wish my ticket would arrive!
		
Click to expand...

We are coming on the train from Colchester down to Stratford, then DLR to Greenwich. Aiming to get to Greenwich around 9am, with as few bags as possible!!!


----------



## charmeroo (28 June 2012)

I'm panicking as I haven't a clue how we're going to get there (and do horses at home before we leave!!!)!!


----------



## blackislegirl (29 June 2012)

We're going to the XC on the 30th, from Ipswich. Looking at the travel advice, it seemed to me that getting into central London (Liverpool St) by train and then out to Greenwich was very likely to end in an almighty series of holdups and delays.  The thought of having a fixed-time booking on a river ferry whilst travelling on our flakey train line was rather sick-making. So I booked park and ride at Lakeside, to arrive there at 9am. So I hope we'll be safely at Greenwich Park by 11am.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 June 2012)

rubyredshoes said:



			SBTS  - sounds like we are going up from the same/similar place. I'm planning on a normal train to London Bridge (from first station on the line ) and then I was planning to tube or taxi it. All in all I'm going up on 4 days to Greenwich so will see how I get on the first day and change plans accordingly. 

Where are you going up from ? I'm guessing the Greenwich people will be easy to spot amongst the commuters.......not many wear the 'horsey people day out' uniform  to go to the office - spot the Dubarry or Toggi boots me thinks! 

Click to expand...

I'm getting the 7.38 from Angmering (nr Littlehampton/Worthing) change at East Croydon to London Bridge for about 9.20. Have managed to book 2 seats on 10.18 Riverbus to Greenwich - should arrive about 10.35am. Only a few seats left on it but plenty at later times. Going to work out a few contingencies as well in case that goes wrong.

I'm going to wear as much Union Jack (flag) / Team GB clothing as possible  but I guess it depends on weather but I find it really stuffy in London especially on public transport. Comfy shoes and a pac a mac inc. waterproof trousers are a must I feel unless the weather makes a drastic improvement!  

My sister has dual nationality now so I'll have to beat her up if she gets out the star-spangled banner!


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 June 2012)

Hi Tillypup - nice to see another Essex peep travelling down, I too am planning to get there early, I plan to get my usual work train which will get me to Stratford about 8.15 and then who knows how long the DLR will take! At least the trains to Greenwich start at Stratford so more chance of getting on I guess!

I am thinking of walking up to the 02 (sorry North Greenwich arena) on the way back if the weather is ok and getting the new cable car to excel.


----------



## OldNag (30 June 2012)

I can't work out what to do for the best...

Am based in Oxfordshire and my trains terminate at Marylebone.  The Olympic travel planner website says that if I will only have one train change to get to Blackheath.  But I can't work out how this is the case, I'm sure it would normally require several changes...  am taking two smallish children so want to be very sure of how much chopping and changing we will have.

My other solution is to stay with relatives just outside Bromley (Kent).  For that route we'd be changing at Lewisham but I think it's just the one change.  I just don't know if it's worth driving down the night before to do this, or not. 

Still pondering!


----------



## stencilface (30 June 2012)

I've booked my train tickets today, and arrive four hours before the start, but leave 2 hours after the end (well, the scheduled end + 1 hour just in case) and now I;m maybe thinking thats not enough time?

TBH though, I booked 4 hours before so we could go for lunch somewhere, maybe that won't happen eh?!


----------



## tiggs (30 June 2012)

OldNag said:



			I can't work out what to do for the best...

Am based in Oxfordshire and my trains terminate at Marylebone.  The Olympic travel planner website says that if I will only have one train change to get to Blackheath.  But I can't work out how this is the case, I'm sure it would normally require several changes...  am taking two smallish children so want to be very sure of how much chopping and changing we will have.

We are going into Marylebone but then taking the river boat, but when I looked at trains it said tube from Marylebone to Charing Cross, then mainline train from Charing Cross to Blackheath, my worry is whether there would be enough space on the trains
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Luci07 (1 July 2012)

rubyredshoes said:



			SBTS  - sounds like we are going up from the same/similar place. I'm planning on a normal train to London Bridge (from first station on the line ) and then I was planning to tube or taxi it. All in all I'm going up on 4 days to Greenwich so will see how I get on the first day and change plans accordingly. 

Where are you going up from ? I'm guessing the Greenwich people will be easy to spot amongst the commuters.......not many wear the 'horsey people day out' uniform  to go to the office - spot the Dubarry or Toggi boots me thinks! 

Click to expand...

Taxi...careful, as an estimate a black cab reckoned it would be up to 2 hours London bridge to Greenwich due to traffic and around £80..


----------



## Tillypup (1 July 2012)

Gorgeous George said:



			Hi Tillypup - nice to see another Essex peep travelling down, I too am planning to get there early, I plan to get my usual work train which will get me to Stratford about 8.15 and then who knows how long the DLR will take! At least the trains to Greenwich start at Stratford so more chance of getting on I guess!

I am thinking of walking up to the 02 (sorry North Greenwich arena) on the way back if the weather is ok and getting the new cable car to excel.
		
Click to expand...

My husband was talking about the cable car! We should be getting to Stratford about the same time as you in the morning, let me know if you want to meet up to battle through the crowds together!


----------



## swanny (2 July 2012)

XC day I have booked tickets for a coach leaving from my home town, Shrewsbury, taking us directly to Greenwich, estimated to arive at 08.30. It cost £30 each, it all sounds abit too good to be true to be honest. Admittedly we have to catch the bus at 4am but hey ho!!!


----------



## Karran (2 July 2012)

I can't quote as on my phone but another option for you guys planning to jump on the dlr at stratford is to get the 108 bus from there to blackheath train station and walk 15-20min to greeny. Or get off 108 at north greenwich and transfer to local bus 129 (assuming this is running) 
I don't go to marylebone often but I do think its just one tube change to get on train from charing cross. I can check with bf who does it often if you need?
Another option trainwise from charing cross is to get on going to lewisham or charlton (don't always stop at blackheath) 
From lewisham you can get 108 or 89 to blackheath and from charlton it should also stop at the local greenwich ones (greenwich, maze hill, westcombe park) or if it doesn't you can hop off at charlton and get a bus along to greenwich itself.


----------



## Marydoll (2 July 2012)

Omg i havent a clue how to get there, were going to be in Bromley the night before as our hotels there.
I kinda thought get the DLR to greenwich, are we within taxi distance from Bromley if trains are busy ?
Whats our best route ? Help


----------



## Karran (2 July 2012)

Right. From bromley south or bromley shopping centre I suggest getting a bus to eltham station. From there jump on a 286 bus to greenwich. Will take an hour and a half maybe?


----------



## Marydoll (2 July 2012)

Thanks Karran


----------



## Karran (2 July 2012)

No worries. I'm afraid there's no direct link via train/dlr/tube between bromley and greenwich. I live in greenwich and we always used to get the two buses if we wanted to go to the shopping centre. I've no idea about indirectly but I have a vague idea you could get a train from bromley to somewhere on the greenwich line but tbh buses will be your best bet. 
If anyone needs any help with travel and where to get from/to PM.


----------



## OldNag (2 July 2012)

marydoll said:



			Omg i havent a clue how to get there, were going to be in Bromley the night before as our hotels there.
I kinda thought get the DLR to greenwich, are we within taxi distance from Bromley if trains are busy ?
Whats our best route ? Help 

Click to expand...

Yep you'll be taxi distance, but I have a feeling the roads will be chaos.  I may well be staying just outside Bromley (Hayes) and have a smiliar dilemma.


----------



## OldNag (2 July 2012)

Karran said:



			Right. From bromley south or bromley shopping centre I suggest getting a bus to eltham station. From there jump on a 286 bus to greenwich. Will take an hour and a half maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Oooh thanks Karran might see if that will work for me too.


----------

